# FR: jusqu'à / jusqu'au - article



## francais_espanol

Bonjour:

Est-ce que c'est jusqu'_à_ ou jusqu'_au_ demain?

Je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## pieanne

Ca dépend du contexte...
Mais "jusqu'au demain" n'est pas correct


----------



## Clive

Tu as jusqu'à demain pour rendre ton devoir.

Il avait jusqu'au lendemain pour rendre son devoir.


----------



## pieanne

"à demain!" (See you tomorrow!)


----------



## paulio

jusqu'a demain est correct parce qu'on ne dit pas 'le demain' je crois


----------



## pieanne

paulio said:


> jusqu'a demain est correct parce qu'on ne dit pas 'le demain' je crois


You are quite right!


----------



## Damonzan

jusque (=until)

jusqu'à (until + next word in feminin)
jusqu'au (until + next word in masculin)
jusqu'aux (until + next word in either feminin or masculin, BUT in PLURAL)

"Until" in this sense, also conveys the idea of "going to somewhere". Not only "to a certain point in time". So, this translation of "until" to French, has both the idea of time and motion.


----------



## Montaigne

"Jusqu'à" does NOT need a feminine noun.
Jusqu'à son décès...
Jusqu'à son engagement...
Jusqu' à Dimanche...


----------



## Laürenar

To be simple, "_jusqu'au"_ = "_jusqu'à le"

__jusqu'à demain_ (because no need of the defined article).
_ jusqu'au lendemain_ (=_jusqu'à le lendemain_, here we need the article to be correct with _lendemain_. Which is the same with _jusqu'au jour, jusqu'au moment_...)

I don't think there is a rule about feminin or masculin for those ones.


----------



## non rien!

Hi

I am currently doing a translation and I am stuck on as to when to use jusqu'à and jusqu'au, I just can't seem to find a rule for it.

As 'mardi' is masculine I would expect it to be 'jusqu'au mardi', but my dictionary says 'jusqu'à mardi'.

If anyone could explain it that would be great! Thanks!!!


----------



## SwissPete

The article is not normally used with days of the week, so _jusqu'à mardi_ makes more sense.


----------



## justeleblanc

_jusqu'au_ : est utilisé pour  _jusqu'à le_, donc quand il faut un article masculin.
exemple : _je vais jusqu'à le train_ se dit _je vais jusqu'au train_


_jusqu'à_ : est utilisé pour un article féminin ou pas d'article du tout
exemple : _je vais jusqu'à la voiture_, _je vais jusqu'à Paris_

dans le cas du jour de la semaine l'article n'est pas obligatoire, _mardi _et _le mardi_ se disent.
donc :
_jusqu'à mardi, __ jusqu'au mardi_, les deux se disent


----------



## The Pacifier

Bonjour,

 Je n'ai pas exactement compris ça.

  On dit: Je vais rester à Paris jusqu'à 28 Juillet , ou jusqu'au 28 Juillet?

    Mais, ça change quand'on utilise Le ?  je resterai ici jusqu'au le 28 Mai. ??

      Je vais rester ici jusqu'à ( OU) jusqu'aux  vacances. *which one? * 

     I got confused when using that, because I remembered ( à+le = au / + à +les = aux).


Merci Beaucoup


----------



## frenchifried

Je dirai jusqu'au.
"Quand est-ce que tu pars?" 
"Le 20 juin. Je resterai à Paris jusqu'au 28 juillet.

Pourtant cela devrait être confirmer pas un/une francophone.


----------



## becel

Bonjour the Pacifier,
On dit bien: je vais rester à Paris jusqu'au 28 juillet ou jusqu'au 28 mai
ou
... à Paris jusqu'à fin juillet.
... jusqu'aux vacances ou jusqu'à la fin des vacances.

_Je vais rester ici jusqu'à ( OU) jusqu'aux vacances. *which one? *_
It's plural, so it should read jusqu'aux.

_I got confused when using that, because I remembered ( à+le = au / + à +les = aux)._
This is correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

If you don't mention the weekday (_lundi, mardi_, etc.), you have to include the definite article _le_ for dates. (See also  FR: (le) dimanche 20 mars - jour + date.)

Also remember that this article combines with some prepositions such as _à_ and _de_ (_à + le = au / de + le = du_). Hence _au le_  is incorrect in French as it would be "_à + le + le_".


----------

